# Server reboot script/macro



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does anyone have something of a script that can reboot a Windows 2K system that's working as a server?

The system:
ChainTech 6BDA Motherboard (I think, can't remember right now)
Intel Pentium !!! 550Mhz CPU x2
448MB PC100 RAM
WD 10GB HDD x2 ATA100
Windows 2000 SP4
Apache 2.0.54 (again I'm not sure on that)


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You might want to see if the guys over in the Windows forums know enough about Batch files to see if you can do this.


----------

